# Who wants a copy of Nissan Fast for Windows 10?



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Any takers?


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

R32 Combat said:


> Any takers?


what is it?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The Nissan parts software.


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

yes please.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Me too please!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Me too please?

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You'll need to start with the original version for 2000.


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

I have got nothing as only just new to Nissans and skylines


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok, you'll need to download this


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

yes got it


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

What dates does it go up to and which regions?
Edit: Just looks like Japan looking at the files.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Possible one for Mac?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Nissan Spare Parts Catalog
That has all regions (Aus, Canada, Japan, Europe Left, Europe Right, General Left, General Right, USA, Canada Infiniti, Europe Left Infiniti, Europe Right Infiniti, USA Infiniti) up to 2013-04. I've been meaning to write instructions on installing, configuring, running and using FAST for my site for a while...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

9TR said:


> Nissan Spare Parts Catalog
> That has all regions (Aus, Canada, Japan, Europe Left, Europe Right, General Left, General Right, USA, Canada Infiniti, Europe Left Infiniti, Europe Right Infiniti, USA Infiniti) up to 2013-04. I've been meaning to write instructions on installing, configuring, running and using FAST for my site for a while...


If you could, that would be great.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Click this and follow the 1st post instructions.
It worked for me on a 64 bit machine.


----------



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

i would like to have it


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I downloaded and ran the 2012 version 9TR posted up.
Basically, it looks like all versions of Fast run on any windows PC.


----------



## Silverhks (Feb 15, 2017)

I downloaded from 9TR link and I end up with an ISV file.
What do I do with that?

Edit: I have since gotten the files mentioned, A1 etc, from the link provided by Bolle. However, Nfset won't run. Win10 keeps blocking it saying it is incompatible.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

I assume you mean ISZ file  Did you follow the instruction.txt?

You need to mount that file with an ISO program. Ie I like to use Daemon tools https://www.daemon-tools.cc/eng/products/dtLite
Once that's installed, right click fast.isz and open with Daemon tools.

That will open a new Window with 3 folders. Personally I like to copy those 3 folders to the local computer but you don't have to.

Then install the program \NISSAN\FASTPRG\WIN2000\SETUP\Setup.EXE

Go to your installed directory and run Nfset.exe Go to cd-rom setup and select drive1 and set it to the "NISSAN" directory in the iso you mounted/decompressed. Do the same with drive-2 and set it to "INF-ALL" and with drive-3 and set it to "AR-JP". Press ok

Run Nissan menu for the start menu or Nfmenu.exe in your install directory.

One day I'll write up a guide for my site...


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

Hey.
I want/need one copy too.
How can I have it?
Thanks mate


----------



## Silverhks (Feb 15, 2017)

Yep, I meant ISZ.
I don't currently have an ISO program. I will be doing something about that in the near future. Until then I'm using the Rich A VM setup.

Thanks


----------



## maildcampbell83 (Oct 17, 2016)

Me please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrackNism (May 27, 2017)

yes please


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes please if still possible


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

R32 Combat said:


> If you could, that would be great.


GTR-Registry.com - EN-Nissan-FAST


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

9TR said:


> GTR-Registry.com - EN-Nissan-FAST


Must say thanks to 9TR for the installation instructions above, worked first time.

brilliant. :bowdown1:



Now I don't have to bother Bobby for a part number. :chuckle:


----------



## Waz (Nov 11, 2017)

I think this will come in handy at some.

Will download it when I am near a computer.

Cheers to the OP.

W


----------



## ALLZ (Jan 9, 2020)

R32 Combat said:


> Any takers?


Still available? I need it badly.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

ALLZ said:


> Still available? I need it badly.


Unlikely Andy left the forum years ago. 
Maybe someone else can help?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

ALLZ said:


> Still available? I need it badly.


Look 3 posts above yours.


----------

